# Cat and rat sleeping



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all!

This is my cat, Agatha, in spanish sounds like "Agata". It's a funny name because in spanish "gata" means cat 

There is a photo of the first day I took Agatha to home and the next days. The first day she was really sick, I took her to the vet and later I just fall in love of her and it seems that my rats love her too


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Omg! Too cute! <3


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Awww how cute! Your rat looks like a mini version of Agatha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

Hahahaha true!!! They are really good friends, I should try adding a dog maybe.... xD


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

